# gambian pouched rats???



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

okeyy last post tonight im interested in gambian pouched rats just wanted to know a fe things;

cage reqiurments?
diets?
social with people?
free roming? surely not?
price?£500??
aggresion?
social?do they need to be with others??
life expectancy?

im sorry for all the Q's i wont be keeping them anytime soon just realy love the look and sound of them not to big not to small :flrt:xoxo


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> okeyy last post tonight im interested in gambian pouched rats just wanted to know a fe things;
> 
> cage reqiurments?
> diets?
> ...


hey

cage wise - a big dog crate accessorised with things like parrot toys/shelves etc, or a parrot cage, one suitable for an african grey etc to give you a rough size idea.

Diets vary from person to person, fresh fruit and veg is suggested, but you need to watch this as they will take it and store it in their nest, and it will go rotten! Along with a mix of a good parrot food. Live foods, and somepeople feed small amounts of dog food (dry) and other forms of meats, like cooked chicken.

Social - they are very social and intelligent animals and need interaction. If you leave them to their own devices it will reflect on thier behaviour. They arent the sort of animal that will just sit on your knee for hours, they are more of an active animal and always wanting to explore...

Free roaming- if you want to loose your litte ratty then yes, they can free roam:lol2: but on a serious note, no they cant.. they will chew through walls, get into your loft, chew mains cables and make a nest out of them etc... by all means they can be let out for a wander, aslong as you are watching them and supervising. 

price - normally £200-£250
aggresion - if not socialised and handled they can become very aggressive, and a proper bite of one of these things will happily take your finger off! but if socialised then they are very lovely animals, and will lick you to death:flrt:
need to be with others - no they dont need to be with others, they live happily on thier own and aslong as you interact with them then they are fine. you can have them together, but males will usually fight and tear shreds of each other...

life expectancy-anything upto around 8 years...

Hope this helps a bit.

Lucy x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

awwwwww hun you are a star i thought they were £500 :0 they sound very interesting and a speciese i would love to own would a cage like this be any good to adapt?? it doesnt have the middle board though:










i have that exact cage and a smaller one on a stand that was from an amazon (but that amazon one is raught iron) thanks for all the amazing info xoxo

Mc Spike


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

BuMpInG tHiS. XoXo

Mc Spike


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

bcde864 said:


> It's really a fact that gold is the most important thing to have if you've been playing World of Warcraft for a little while. It's used to buy everything if you don't have any the game just isn't fun. In this online game, wow gold is used the most often. So, all players are concerned about how to get the gold needed to buy the things they require to make the game more interesting and fun. When it comes to moving through the game at a steady pace, this seems to be one of the biggest obstacles in their way. There are so many different reasons that gold is needed in any situation. On the one hand, it's used to buy, improve or repair your armor. Sometimes things get damaged in battles and you need a way to fix these items to continue on. Traveling is important in World of Warcraft. It's a huge world and you must go long distances. Walking or running everywhere you need to go will get old after a while and if you travel with a group, they will eventually leave you behind if you can't keep up. You can use gold to buy mounts so you can travel much faster and easier. On the other hand, gold is needed to buy food and drink to keep your health and mana bars full. Here're some important tips to getting gold in World of Warcraft. Follow these and you'll have tons of gold and other players will be envying you. Above all, you can get bags in World of Warcraft even at level 1. Grab all that you can carry. If you happen to have a high level character, buy the biggest bags that you can and send them to your new character. This is really quite simple and very easy to understand that really most people fail to see. If you fill all 4 bag slots filled right away you can continue questing without having to return to sell off your items and you'll level up faster. Also an important item is you'll be able to make more gold as you won't have to delete items to make room for others. You can sell all your loot when you return and make maximum profit even from the beginning. Secondly, grinding is one of the ways in which you can get wow gold, it may be time consuming. It is for sure that you can always sell items at a fair price that you have collected but don't need to others that can use them. Thirdly, it is a great idea to sell items at the Auction House, which most of the players take advantage of this. If you have a character that is a high level you can transfer the gold to a lower level character as long as they are on the same server. Fourthly, you are able to create a character that does mining as a profession and you are also able to sell the ore that you mine for gold. Other characters can use their professions as well to make items other players need and sell them for gold. The Auction House is always has activity and buyers are always wanting leather, ore and herbs. So deliver the goods to them and get a nice profit all at the same time. Try it! The last but not least, you can offer service for others like leading them through quest for a fair amount of gold. It draws a conclusion that those are good options help you get started making more World of Warcraft gold game. You will have a very difficult time playing this game and you perhaps will not get very far without gold at hand. The shortcut is that you can always talk to other players and ask for suggestions on some of the best ways to acquire gold, which between them can be very helpful for your choosing. wow gold


thats relevant how exactly? i smell a spammer hehe
on the rat side sorry have never kept them personaly but from what ive heard if you handle them regularly then they become very tame but if you dont then they will bite and scratch etc
stu


----------



## Rie xx (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a tame gambian pouched rat! She's a dominant female! GPR's are not for everybody!! They take alot of time,care and patience! They are not to be compared to keeping domestic/fancy rats!
Winnie is coming up 8months. I have spent 5 hours daily interacting/handling/etc since i got her.. They are hard work and very time consuming but a absolutely fantastic pet!!
I'm not sure if the mesh on the cage would be strong enough mate:2thumb:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

If you are seriously thinking about getting a GPR, then find out as much as you can beforehand and gather as much information as possible. That is what I did for 2 years before I got Ben.

Join the Exotic keepers forum, and you will find lots of info there in the African Pouched Rat Forum :2thumb:

• View forum - African Giant Pouched Rat Forum


----------



## kennyshere (Apr 28, 2009)

i've been planning for mine and taking to breeders ect since about march. I'm really looking forward to him coming to live with me. I've said befor that the choice was him or a dog, and to be honest I'm expecting him to be more work than a dog. long term cure for broodyness!!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

kennyshere said:


> i've been planning for mine and taking to breeders ect since about march. I'm really looking forward to him coming to live with me. I've said befor that the choice was him or a dog, and to be honest I'm expecting him to be more work than a dog. long term cure for broodyness!!!


hehe well i am now thinking about gambians again because after much pestering my mum said i can have a skunky next year, now thinking back to this i want a gambian but im torn now hehe, when are you getting your baby?? i see your in bury, not to far apparantly would we be able to come see your baby to see what they are like in the flesh at some point? im still interested in them but i think a skunk will be for me. would still like to see one in the flesh :blush:


----------



## kennyshere (Apr 28, 2009)

i'm pickin him up mid september, but he's not very baby anymore, he's about 4 months! hd to wait a while because of movin house ect and didn't want him cought up. I'mm post pics as soon as he come home!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

kennyshere said:


> i'm pickin him up mid september, but he's not very baby anymore, he's about 4 months! hd to wait a while because of movin house ect and didn't want him cought up. I'mm post pics as soon as he come home!!


:flrt::flrt: theyre all nice either way  x


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

I get my baby on Saturday! SATURDAY PEOPLE! 
Im ever so slightly excited about it...


----------



## Trekky (Feb 4, 2009)

Congratulations! Bet Saturday can't come quick enough. I currently have 5 and they are superb pets if you know what you're taking on. 
Welcome to our world... Its fun!


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

ooo i cant wait! Been reading up on them for about 2 years but i still know that once i actually have him here it'll be a totally different experience and ill probably have a few surprises waiting for me! :lol2:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

That is for sure - always surprise you when you are least expecting it.

Merlin kept removing the cable ties that I had fixed his ladder on with, so I used metal clips instead, and guess what, he bit through those as well :gasp:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Ratatouille said:


> That is for sure - always surprise you when you are least expecting it.
> 
> Merlin kept removing the cable ties that I had fixed his ladder on with, so I used metal clips instead, and guess what, he bit through those as well :gasp:


Well that sounds slightly scary! :lol2: I have lots of hammocks and cargo nets and the like in my cage, im guessing hes going to destroy them rather easily.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Do not worry too much, some of them hardly chew at all. These were not strong metal clips, there are photos of them on his thread on the forum :whip:

He has not bitten his way out of the cage or anything, and he is a lovely licky rat. Just seen a photo of your little man in the classified section, he is gorgeous. Did he have brothers and sisters, or was he an only one :flrt:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

I think he was an only child. lol 
He'll be getting an Explorer when hes bigger so dont think he'll be able to get out of that, least i hope not! :lol2:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Ben and Flower share an 'Explorer' and Merlin is happy in his 'Abode' cage.

The Explorer's bars are too close together for them to fit their noses through, so they will not be able to bite the bars :2thumb:


----------

